# Are you still using your Sac De Jour?



## HappyAngel

If you are, what color & size are you using?  (Include a picture if you like) I notice the bag is not being talk about a lot in this forum anymore, but I still love it & think it's a classic bag!

These are mine!  I have the SDJ black studded in nano size & red SDJ in the baby size.  I love the studded so much!


----------



## rutabaga

Yes, sorta. I have the large size and didn't carry it much when I was commuting because it was somewhat bulky on public transportation during rush hour and didn't fit my lunch. But now I use it to keep my work stuff organized when I'm in the home office.


----------



## Fashion412

Yes!! I got mine in January and it is easily my favorite grab and go bag. I have the black pebbled leather in the baby size. I secretly am hoping YSL comes out with a camel brown option for fall as I would like to snap this up in another color! The grey croc was absolutely stunning, too, so that may be on my list. I love me a small but big enough top handle bag - I have taken this to dinner and to Target. I could wear this in every color.


----------



## HavPlenty

Nope. Was just thinking about it because I do want to use it. I have a Navy small size.


----------



## HappyAngel

oops


----------



## baghagg

I use mine fall/winter as I find it a little "heavy" for spring/summer.   It's a "small" (which isn't really small lol) black smooth leather.  Pink leather interior.  It's great!


----------



## HappyAngel

baghagg said:


> I use mine fall/winter as I find it a little "heavy" for spring/summer.   It's a "small" (which isn't really small lol) black smooth leather.  Pink leather interior.  It's great!



Wow...I love the pink interior lining!!  It's so beautiful with the black; it definitely makes the bag stands out.


----------



## baghagg

HappyAngel said:


> Wow...I love the pink interior lining!!  It's so beautiful with the black; it definitely makes the bag stands out.


Thank you HappyAngel, it really is a stunning bag, one you don't see "coming and going."


----------



## Venessa84

Yup! Actually just picked up a python nano size last week...this was definitely the one that got away a few years ago. It was just too expensive for what it was and I missed out on it when Saks had it on sale. I was excited to find at for a “steal” at the outlet.



And the white was love at first sight and I’ve had it for over 4 years 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I feel like the SDJ is such a classic, understated style that can stand the test of time whether it’s on trend or not.


----------



## baghagg

Venessa84 said:


> Yup! Actually just picked up a python nano size last week...this was definitely the one that got away a few years ago. It was just too expensive for what it was and I missed out on it when Saks had it on sale. I was excited to find at for a “steal” at the outlet.
> View attachment 4780154
> 
> 
> And the white was love at first sight and I’ve had it for over 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780155
> 
> 
> I feel like the SDJ is such a classic, understated style that can stand the test of time whether it’s on trend or not.


Both bags are really gorgeous!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

I have an all black baby. I think I've had it about 4 years... it used to be one of my go-to bags. Not so much anymore, but I still find it beautifully classic and minimalistic. I don't see myself selling this one anytime soon, even thought the "SDJ craze" has faded over the years...actually, I would even consider a fun colored nano if I stumble across a good sale price


----------



## HavPlenty

Designer_Dreams said:


> I have an all black baby. I think I've had it about 4 years... it used to be one of my go-to bags. Not so much anymore, but I still find it beautifully classic and minimalistic. I don't see myself selling this one anytime soon, even thought the "SDJ craze" has faded over the years...actually, I would even consider a fun colored nano if I stumble across a good sale price
> 
> View attachment 4780323


Gorgeous. Love the YSL key chain.


----------



## Venessa84

baghagg said:


> Both bags are really gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## coolmelondew

Venessa84 said:


> Yup! Actually just picked up a python nano size last week...this was definitely the one that got away a few years ago. It was just too expensive for what it was and I missed out on it when Saks had it on sale. I was excited to find at for a “steal” at the outlet.
> View attachment 4780154
> 
> 
> And the white was love at first sight and I’ve had it for over 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780155
> 
> 
> I feel like the SDJ is such a classic, understated style that can stand the test of time whether it’s on trend or not.


oh wow both SDJ are beautiful but the python nano is really gorgeous! what a brilliant find


----------



## micahanne

I have a large navy blue one (last time used for interview. it was my Goodluck charm and Got the job) and I have a small yellow one (my favorite color) which I haven’t used recently because of Covid19 and been WFH. Love them both!


----------



## mfa777

HappyAngel said:


> If you are, what color & size are you using?  (Include a picture if you like) I notice the bag is not being talk about a lot in this forum anymore, but I still love it & think it's a classic bag!
> 
> These are mine!  I have the SDJ black studded in nano size & red SDJ in the baby size.  I love the studded so much!


Hi! is your color called orange poppy or red? Thank you!


----------



## roxta

If not for COVID and lockdowns the past two years, I would totally be carrying my well-traveled Baby SDJs around (I have a grey and a pink). They've been in hibernation for these two years (like my passport). I've used the grey one only once since COVID. Hopefully 2022 is the year they can go traveling again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## staceface01

Still hoping to get a nano SDJ this year! So many colors hard to decide which one though - thinking maybe red or mock croc.


----------



## bubbleloba

I still use my small black SDJ as a work bag when I go into the office.


----------



## NapalmKitty

Yeah, looking for a bright red one. They have the orange poppy that's an orange-red but I'll have to see it in person.


----------



## cochloe

Was thinking of getting one vs. Prada Saffiano Double Zip!


----------



## CuriousGeorge

I have the original large one that I don’t ever carry anymore because it’s way too heavy, but I still use the baby in gray all the time. The crossbody shoulder strap makes it extra convenient for me, and it’s low key enough that I can take it anywhere.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Still using my black small SDJ when I go to work. Holds a lot, and my ipad fit comfortably in there.


----------



## bernpl

I had 3… sold the taupe baby and mock croc dark brown small but kept the hot pink-fushia baby.


----------



## HavPlenty

Haven't used mine in over a year. Probably because I'm still working from home.


----------



## bernpl

I used mine a little during the spring and summer. But, planning to use this summer before selling or gifting.


----------



## trizia.santi

I had a Baby SDJ in pebbled dove white leather and I sold it because i didn’t like how it was open all the time.

Now I have a Small SDJ in black pebbled leather which I absolutely love because it’s not as “open” as the Baby size, but find way too heavy! I was surprised that it was heavier than a Birkin 30 in Togo. I love it, but I don’t like having shoulder pain every time I use it  I actually plan on selling it.


----------

